# Check for early upgrades



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Everyone be sure to check online for an upgrade. I didn't think I was going to get one but I looked today and it said I could upgrade at a reduced price. Exactly one year from the purchase date. I had already bought a nexus at full price but just got done returning it and Re buying at the upgraded price









PS. Glad to have been a part of the Droid x community and glad I have been able to help whenever I could. Have to say thank you to all the devs who have made this such an awesome phone I will most likely frequent the X section still though








Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Just checked, I get one in August.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I say call and ask, it worked for me and I wasnt due til may.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Just checked, I get one in August.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Mine also said august, but underneath it it said "upgrade at a discounted price" gave them a call and they said yup, apparently you were granted an 8 month early upgrade! Just saying it's worth a shot for everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome. I will call them. Only had the dx 12 months.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine is still set in March, just a few months away. I'm rather happy with my DX still since I have a decently functional ICS ROM on it. I am watching the Rezound's dev community and seeing if something happens there. The nexus of course has my eye too. But before I buy a new phone, I want to make sure its a nice phone based on reviews and if there is going to be a decent community for it.


----------

